# Clearing Cache



## sbassett (Jun 7, 2006)

I left my work mac up and running last night - fell asleep on couch. When I got back to it, I noticed the webpage that I left it on had changed. After a little snooping in the history folder, I found out that other people living with me had visited some inappropriate websites - inappropriate for my work computer. When I confronted my roomates, they said they had done this before on several occasions over the past few months. I cleared the history in my browser, but I would also like to clear this from my computer's cache/system. I want no record of this on my computer at all - it is my work computer and there are standards that need to be adhered to. I have a PowerbookG4 - any ideas. I found the cache files, but I don't seem to have an application that can read them. How can I delete all records of websites visited and actions taken.

Seth


----------



## bobw (Jun 7, 2006)

If you're using Safari, Clear Cache under the Safari Menu.

You can also use these programs;

Onyx
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/english.html

Yasu
http://www.jimmitchell.org/projects/yasu/

Cocktail
http://www.maintain.se/cocktail/index.html


----------



## jbarley (Jun 7, 2006)

bobw said:
			
		

> If you're using Safari, Clear Cache under the Safari Menu.



Bob, the "Empty Cache" menu item still leaves the "History" menu items intact.
So the trail of inappropriate websites is still available for all to see.

I can't speak to the utilitys you refer to.

jb.


----------



## simbalala (Jun 7, 2006)

Onyx will clean history as well as cache.

TinkerTool System (not the free version of TinkerTool) will also clean them all.

Page Cache
Download List
History
Cookies
Web Site Icons

And it lets you designate the browsers affected (12 different ones)


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 7, 2006)

If you just empty the cache Safari>Empty Cache and clear history History>Clear History then all records will be removed unless they do one of those deep hard drive searches for deleted files.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 7, 2006)

What Captain Code said is correct: clear the cache, clear the history.  Using any of those utilities to do what Safari can already do on it's own is overkill, unless you need those utilities for other purposes as well.

In addition, you might also want to clear out any cookies that those sites may have placed on your computer: you can do this via Safari's "Security" preferences, under "Show Cookies."  You can pick through them one-by-one, or delete the whole lot if any of your other sites are not dependent on cookies.


----------



## sbassett (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't use Safari. I use Firefox.That's what was open last night. Will clearing cache and history in Safari also clear what has been done in Firefox. Is there a system cache that records what all browsers do?


----------



## simbalala (Jun 8, 2006)

Look in Preferences -> Privacy Settings tab of Firefox, it will clear history, cookies and cache.

TinkerTool System is the most useful after that. It's free for five uses and only costs $8 after that.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 8, 2006)

sbassett said:
			
		

> Will clearing cache and history in Safari also clear what has been done in Firefox.


No, you'd have to use FireFox itself to clear out FireFox's cache, cookies and history.

I don't know if those utilities mentioned above will do that for FireFox... most likely, yes, but I don't really know.


----------

